# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Doctor putting my gf in test

## Chrisp83TRT

Somewhat concerned with a low t doctor putting my gf on test ( 15 mg a day ) Ed of test cream. 

Is this a lot ? 

I dont like how some doctors go about prescribing due to making money so if anyone can chime in ; Im all ears . 

Thanks guys and girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

It's 105mg. Don't they say you get like 25% absorbed? So about 26mg a week.

I dunno about cream, but if that was injection, I'd say that's alot

----------


## Old Duffer

My wife is taking a pre-surgery break but she did sub-q 10mg/wk. Brought back her libido, some clit enlargement which she thoroughly enjoys, but more hair in places she don't like, no voice change

If we were planning a swing thing, she would double up. 20mg/wk. Sexual beast!

Has a lot to do with balance tho. Estrogen & progesterone levels. Balanced.

----------


## timzanemuscle

Oh no...you might have a boyfriend in a couple months. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> Oh no...you might have a boyfriend in a couple months. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Is that a bowl of bubble in your avatar?

----------


## timzanemuscle

> Is that a bowl of bubble in your avatar?


What's bubble? It's a protein drink.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## BG

My wife took 27mg ew, helped everything but once she went off had acne and libido dropped back down. She ended up having a high range t-level afterwards and that’s where the acne came from so now she has to take something to lower her T, acne went away, still has shitty libido.

----------


## Couchlockd

> hello there, if you want to change your life & body you are at the right place  im a private seller in the united states , i work with a pharmacy in new york . All the products are shipped from there all the products are original if your interested or have any questions you can message me or call and whatsapp +1765-391-0343
> 
> sent from my z982 using tapatalk


^^^^°°scammer!!!!^^^^^

confirmed on another forum!

----------

